# Age of Empires II loads... but won't start!



## rafael_lobo (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, I recently bought the Age of Empires II game, and while I was on vacations, in another town, it runned perfectly (on Windows Vista). Now I moved back home, but it doesn't run on my computer! When I put the CD, everything goes fine, there are no problems on the installing process, but when I click the game to start, the loading screen appears, as usual, than it disappears and it's done! The game should have started after that. My specifications:

_*Windows XP
*2.00 GHz
*1.99 GB RAM
*Graphics card - Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (224 MB)_

If that also helps, my computer was a Linux when bought, than, later, XP was installed.

*What I tried already*

I searched for answers before I decided to post here, but what I found didn't help me start the game. I'll post below what I tried.

On _Start>Run>dxdiag>Display tab_, I did both DirectDraw and Direct3D tests, and the two of them had no problems.

On _Control panel>System>Hardware tab>Device Manager_, there were no yellow or red flags (I don't know what this means:normal.

I was also told to go on the compatibility tab of the shortcut icon's properties, and to turn on _'Exexute this program in compatibility mode'_, than try all different options:

_-Windows 2000:_ the same happens, the loading screen appears, than nothing else happens.
_-Windows NT 4.0 (Service Pack 5):_ it asks for me to put the correct CD in, tho it's already there!
_Windows 98/Windows Me_ *or* _Windows 95_: the loading screen appears, than it disappears and the common message saying _'The Age of Empires II met a problem and had to be closed'_.

That's all, please help me if you have an idea, or ask any questions I didn't put in the post!

Thanks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried updating your drivers?


----------



## rafael_lobo (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess not, how do I do that?


----------



## d4rkv (Jan 24, 2009)

I was so friendly and Google them out. Also because you play
one of my favorite games of all the time

Since I didn't know what version you use of XP - I took Home Edition.
That's the link for your graphic card drivers:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!"

And if the game supports Direct x, if this wasn't direct3d at that time:

http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directxdownload.html

It might take a sec. till the site is loading or press refresh.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

download directx directly from microsoft.com
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------

